# Housing



## 2ctdiamond (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anybody know if there is a 10 year builders guarantee or similar on new build houses in Portugal as there is in the UK


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes but I think it's 7 years and believe that different regulations might apply to apartments ask your management committee


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

There is also a difference in what is covered for, structure, electrical, heating, plumbing fixtures.


----------



## Buddiegolf (Oct 31, 2007)

I bought apt in 2008 and it came with 5 yrs warranty and with only couple of months to go before warranty expired the central heating boiler broke down and the motor on main electric shutter on patio died.....but all fixed no problems.:


----------



## 2ctdiamond (Oct 11, 2014)

Anybody know who you go to if the developer refuses to do anything


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

INCI is the governing body but if you didn't buy new or within the 5/7 years?


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

Some warranties can be more than 5 years depending on the manufactor of the device, You should however contact the builder first as he can give you the details and contacts for the manufactor.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well our warranty was 5 years. 
Within a short while we started having problems 
Builder NOT interested. 
Contacted INCI who didn´t even reply.... then low and behold the builder goes BUST. None of the subcontractors would touch anything as they were owed so much money by him. 
In the end we decided that if he had cut any more corners he would have been making round houses!!!!

So at the end of the day we have had to put the wrongs right ourselves!!


----------

